# RCN, USN warships open to public in Vancouver before EX TRIDENT FURY '13



## CougarKing (26 Apr 2013)

They will be open to the public for the hours specified in the article below:

Province link



> *Canadian and U.S. warships opened up to public in Vancouver
> 
> Tight quarters put submarine HMCS Victoria off limits*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (27 Apr 2013)

Pictures of the diesel submarine HMCS VICTORIA, docked at the West side of the Canada Place building, Vancouver.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Apr 2013)

(if any of the labels are mistaken, please feel free to correct me)

at the entrance booth to HMCS ALGONQUIN (Canadian _Iroquois_/_Tribal_ class destroyer)





At the stern of the ship





helo deck





Ship's Watch roster on quarterdeck





Ship's bell





Ship's Wardroom





OTO Melara 76mm turret 





SM2 VLS launch tubes 





At the bridge:





Helmsman station?





XO's Chair





CO's Chair





Flag Officer/Admiral's chair





Observation Deck:





50 cal machine gun





gun director?





mainmast with sensors:





Ops Zone:





Helo hangar:





Beartrap device and railings for recovery of Sea King helicopters?





quarterdeck/helo deck:





Phalanx CIWS on top of helo hangar:


----------



## kratz (27 Apr 2013)

Thank you.

For taking the time to take the photos and to share them.

As Stacked mentioned, it helps assist in putting the RCN out there in the public's eye.


----------



## cupper (28 Apr 2013)

It's been many a year since I was on board Algonquin when my old man was posted on her. That was back in the late 70's early 80's. Looks a lot different now.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (29 Apr 2013)

Awesome pictures, thank you S.M.A.


----------



## Jacky Tar (14 May 2013)

Damn, I do miss the 'Gonk sometimes... then I get better


----------

